# Mwc Or Cwc



## athenadane (Feb 27, 2008)

lcan anyone tell me the differance between mwc and cwc as there are plenty of these on ebay and as i am new to this would appreciate a little help


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

avoid mwc


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

pg tips said:


> avoid mwc


CWC are much better quality than MWC. As pg tips says, MWC are probably best avoided if it's a choice between the two.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Innards of an MWC I once mistaken owned before I knew better...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

In short: CWC are built to UK MoD specifications and have good quality quartz movements and are quite expensive. MWC are built in China to look like CWCs, have very poor quality quartz movements and are hugely overpriced.


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Innards of an MWC I once mistaken owned before I knew better...


..Your really do get a lot of spacer for your money!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MWC are not genuine militay issue and are an inferior quality to CWC. There has been a huge debate along with threats of legal action etc on the Military Watch Forum MWF.


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

MWC watches , dont waste your money .

CWC you get what you pay for .

David


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

potz said:


> There can only be one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By Royal Appointment. As worn by Prince Harry in Afghanistan. G10 on grey nato.


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

CWC is in a different league, best way to play is a second hand G10 - Â£40 ish should get you one (I might be able to hook you up with one if you want).

BUT i bought a cheap MWC about 3 years ago from egay.

Think i paid Â£8.00 for it delivered and to it's credit it is still going strong.

It stopped in December past and i was delighted because i had been waiting for it to pack in so i could get a "decent" beater for work (i was thinking a battered Seiko diver would be a good work watch).

But while i was looking around for a Seiko i checked the battery box and sure enough i had one that would do the job and the watch is still running.

It has taken a serious amount of abuse and is really beat to hell but it won't lie down.

I certainly wouldn't pay a lot for one (doubt i will ever buy one agin) but mine has provided me with much better service than i ever expected.










Paint started to peel within about 2 weeks but it's still on the original strap which has been washed every week , my nato's don't wear as well.

It really is quite horrible and i will be quite content to bin it when it finally packs in but it has served me very well.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > There can only be one
> ...


or this one 










pic shamelessly nicked


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, if we're gratuitously posting photos.









CWC Military Contract Only Chronograph



















and the ubiquitous G10


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I always gripe about MWC. The company at best enhances the truth, often lies. The fake RN diver I bought cost too much,butit has worked well and stood up. If an MWC can be had at Chinese quartz prices, it is worth it.

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

CWC every time


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another CWC owner here, nearly came close to selling this last month


















So glad I didn't


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## davie0146 (Nov 24, 2006)

again,

go for CWC, i bought a old MWC RN Diver, the bezel was always falling of, and eventually it went spinning of into the woods, found the bezel not the spring







so i epoxied the bezel on and gave it to one of my mates









just got another CWC witch is the excellent for weekend work.


----------



## athenadane (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks guys good job i didn't buy the mwc and at the moment bidding for a pair of cwc g10's


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

davie0146 said:


>


Never really cared for that view of a rifle.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A CWC G-10 is a marvellous beater!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> A CWC G-10 is a marvellous beater!


I like mine too much to use it as a beater


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

davie0146 said:


> again,
> 
> go for CWC, i bought a old MWC RN Diver, the bezel was always falling of, and eventually it went spinning of into the woods, found the bezel not the spring
> 
> ...


susat's wot it is, an RN Diver


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

love them rn divers, cwc sbs in pvd is so cool but as i'm a wally walt anyway i cant really wear them, as for mwc they are really just poor imitations.


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Some might say this is how all MWC's should look


















Managed to total this at work last week, need a new work watch now


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I have just googled military watch forum and found the first hit had this "sticky" thread.......[bEWARE OF MWC]

It makes for interesting reading...

BTW I'm lovin my new CWC


----------

